# Official E60 M5 Concept Pictures



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

wow.... looks so much better than the current 5 :thumbup:


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

If this is a real pic and not a photochop,

I hate the lights still, love the bumper now, rather the kidneys were in the hood still, Needs more flared fenders but on those I'll reserve judgement until I see the rear. I think the production model should have it's own hood. Powerbulge or vents of some sort...there needs to be space for mods. heh


----------



## Mr. Bimmer (Apr 8, 2003)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :bow: 

The M5 is king again! :bigpimp:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Looks like it's smiling...


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

It looks great, maybe I can get one in 15 years!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

swchang said:


> Looks like it's smiling...


You would too if you had 500hp.


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Yet another pic from Geneva*

Yet another pic... -from Geneva:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Press release and high resolution pictures.

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=39596

Love it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have just read the press release. It is not saying anything about the availability of a manual gearbox  

I see only 7 Speed SMG III there. :eeps:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I have just read the press release. It is not saying anything about the availability of a manual gearbox
> 
> I see only 7 Speed SMG III there. :eeps:


Too early to get worried.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

nate said:


> Too early to get worried.


They may be only mentioning the SMG because it is a 7-speed and is the latest and greatest. 6-speed manual trannys are old news these days.

Lets just hope they figure a manual tranny is organic to the car and not worth even bothering with.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> Too early to get worried.


Hmm, according to some german media reports, manual transmission won't be available.

So, if they plant the same (or similar) gearbox into the E90 M3, then so long manual transmission on M cars. :tsk:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

One word........... WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :jawdrop:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> Too early to get worried.


Yes, unfortunately it will only come with the SMG, however third generation.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, unfortunately it will only come with the SMG, however third generation.


Not that I can afford one yet anyway, but still... no manual? 

I guess I better hurry up and order a manual M3 while it's still available.

--SONET


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

swchang said:


> Looks like it's smiling...


I'd be smiling too if people were going to charge that much for me !!!


----------

